# fx5200 slower than previous card



## grapejuice

hi, i upgraded from a ti4800 to an fx5200, but games run slower. whats wrong

-grapejuice


----------



## spacedude89

You downgraded, the Ti4800 is a faster card.


----------



## grapejuice

spacedude89 said:
			
		

> You downgraded, the Ti4800 is a faster card.


umm no? then how come the fx5200 has a higher number? 5200>4800 lol. go back and do 1st grade math

the fx5200 scores 600 more 3dmark points because 5200-4800 = 600. that means the fx5200 is better. it also has faster circuit boards with special material the best buy guy said to me. he also said something about dx9.

but i kno that i didnt downgrade, now tell me good drivers so i can get the performance i should be getting out of it.

-grapejuice


----------



## The_Other_One

LOL, sorry but this is a little funny...  It's called MARKETING...  Compare the specs, the 5200 might have a couple more features, but overall, it's the same or WORSE tha nthe 4800...

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=153&card2=140


----------



## spacedude89

grapejuice said:
			
		

> the fx5200 scores 600 more 3dmark points because 5200-4800 = 600. that means the fx5200 is better. it also has faster circuit boards with special material the best buy guy said to me



Next time dont listen to salesmen.

90% of them have no idea what the hell they are talking about, because the people that do know. get better jobs


----------



## Hairy_Lee

i fell for that one... i went from a 4400ti and went for the 5200... i overclocked it to make up for the deficit though... a harsh lesson but one worth learning.... always look for reviews of the hardware you intend to buy


----------



## grapejuice

umm agp 8x on fx5200 4x on ti4800.

fx5200 is faster.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

the interface makes no difference... run a 5200 at agp 4x.... what do ya know... still the same


----------



## spacedude89

grapejuice said:
			
		

> umm agp 8x on fx5200 4x on ti4800.
> 
> fx5200 is faster.



No. its not

They are fairly slow cards, they probley dont dont even come close to using all the bandwith of 4x, let alone 8x


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ahhh, what a funny thread, anyways... If you overclock the 5200 to the 4800 speeds, then you have almost the same performance.


----------



## grapejuice

MatrixEVO said:
			
		

> Ahhh, what a funny thread, anyways... If you overclock the 5200 to the 4800 speeds, then you have almost the same performance.


lol stop dreaming.

youd have to overclock the 4800 by 400mhz to reach 5200 performance.


----------



## dragon2309

> umm no? then how come the fx5200 has a higher number? 5200>4800 lol. go back and do 1st grade math
> 
> the fx5200 scores 600 more 3dmark points because 5200-4800 = 600. that means the fx5200 is better. it also has faster circuit boards with special material the best buy guy said to me. he also said something about dx9.
> 
> but i kno that i didnt downgrade, now tell me good drivers so i can get the performance i should be getting out of it.
> 
> -grapejuice





> umm agp 8x on fx5200 4x on ti4800.
> 
> fx5200 is faster.


man you dont give up easily do you, take the hint, you obviously came here for help.... why arent you accepting the help, the FX5200 is a slower card!!! End of story.

the Ti4800 has a core clock speed of 300Mhz, and a memory clock speed of 300Mhz also, the 5200 has a core clock of a SLOWER 250Mhz, and mem clock of just 200Mhz. The Ti4800's, mem bandwidth is 9.6 GB/sec, where as the 5200's is 6.4 GB/sec. 

Stats ont he 5200:


		Code:
	

Shader Operations - 1000 Operations/sec
Pixel Fill Rate - 1000 MPixels/sec
Texture Fill Rate - 1000 MTexels/sec


Stats on the Ti4800:


		Code:
	

Shader Operations - 1200 Operations/sec
Pixel Fill Rate - 1200 MPixels/sec
Texture Fill Rate - 2400 MTexels/sec


Also, he Ti4800 has 63 million Transistors, the 5200 has 47 million.


I could have jsut let the others heere continue to lecture you for another 30-odd posts but instead i choose to baffle you with raw figuires, its there in black and white, the Ti4800 is a faster card than the FX5200

if you want to  see for yourself then please do, visit http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=140&card2=153 that is exactly where i got my info from in this post.

dragon2309

*EDIT* -


> lol stop dreaming.
> 
> youd have to overclock the 4800 by 400mhz to reach 5200 performance.


you really have no clue what your talking about do you....


----------



## Hairy_Lee

its a bit more advanced than clock for clock.... you're still wrong with regards to the 5200 being faster


----------



## spacedude89

grapejuice said:
			
		

> lol stop dreaming.
> 
> youd have to overclock the 4800 by 400mhz to reach 5200 performance.



Heh, 

You have to overclock the GPU by only 50mhz

and the Memory by 100mhz,


----------



## grapejuice

umm no i think id kno i had to oc ti4800 by 400mhz to reach fx5200 serial presence detect freq.


----------



## dragon2309

are you not listenign or loking, read my friggin post for god sake, raw facts that prove you wrong, look for christ sakes, ill even give you a special link to my post so you CANT MISS IT

HERE - http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=272620&postcount=12

and it seems to me that you are thinking the gap between a 4800 and a 5200 = 400, they are model numbers, not a rating of speed..... they are just names.


----------



## spacedude89

Stupidity knows no boundaries....


----------



## grapejuice

no i wont bother reading what u post, since ur wrong. you must realize that the FSB feedback regulation chip on the fx5200 can push out 20 more RMS ohms than the ti4800 which has a 13 fluxamp regulator.


----------



## dragon2309

OMFG, its sooo hard for me to hold back on whooping your ass it really is, your lucky this forum has a comprehensive word filter. READ THE DAMN FACTS MAN.... seriously, you have a complete forum of computer boffs here telling you you are wrong and you still wont give in, my your are one tough cookie.


----------



## spacedude89

*Yells for Praetor to come here*


----------



## Praetor

> umm no? then how come the fx5200 has a higher number? 5200>4800 lol. go back and do 1st grade math
> 
> the fx5200 scores 600 more 3dmark points because 5200-4800 = 600. that means the fx5200 is better. it also has faster circuit boards with special material the best buy guy said to me. he also said something about dx9.
> 
> but i kno that i didnt downgrade, now tell me good drivers so i can get the performance i should be getting out of it.
> 
> -grapejuice


Normally i'd take the time to explain things out to people but if you're gonna attack people .... *breaks down* sorry bout that, couldnt stop laughing.



> and the Memory by 100mhz,


Assuming both are 128bit



> umm no i think id kno i had to oc ti4800 by 400mhz to reach fx5200 serial presence detect freq.


For the rest of us who know something about computers, your ability to toss out jargon is incredibly amazing given your lack of knowledge



> no i wont bother reading what u post, since ur wrong. you must realize that the FSB feedback regulation chip on the fx5200 can push out 20 more RMS ohms than the ti4800 which has a 13 fluxamp regulator.


----------



## The_Other_One

Dude...  If you don't beleive us, fine...   But don't freakin come here and ask questions  if you're just going to shoot down every reponce we make.

Now then, I think my post shows plenty of proof how the 4800 is a much more capable card than the 5200.  I bet the 5700 is better than the 6200, and 6800 is better than the 7300...  It's all part of marketing.  Do the research


----------



## dragon2309

he wont listen to anyone who doesnt agree with him, take a look at my post earlier, which clearly proves him wrong, he just wont have it.... LMAO

dragon


----------



## Praetor

Ya hehe good job on that Dragon lol more patience than me  Anywho, time for nighty...


----------

